# Full-Bodied Rubber Canada Goose Decoys (Lawn Ornaments)...



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I was at my local Walmart last night and was wandering the isles. I came across these lawn ornaments that looked like they might make great decoys...

They are a Canadian Goose (sentry or feeder) but they are a very flexible rubber. That is, you can actually punch it with your hand and cause a dent in the thing very easily. It has about a 4-5 inch hole in its *** though, so you can stick your hand up there and push out any dents. The rubber itself is about maybe 1/8" thick...

They come equipped with molded feet (that come off of the decoy) and a metal stake going through the feet up through the body and out the top (back) of the goose. They look quite a bit like a Flambeau full-bodied decoy, but the major difference being cost...A full-bodied Flambeau runs over $40 CDN...These were $15 CDN and change...

The major thing I see wrong with them is that they are very shiny. I would actually want to paint the Canadas to make them into Snows...Or if I wanted them to be Canadas, I would paint them with a flat paint.

HAS ANYONE EVER USED THESE BEFORE? DO THEY HOLD UP AS WELL AS A HARD PLASTIC FB?


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Sound like Carrylites to me, could be wrong though. Ill have to go and check it out.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I agree sounds like it could be a carylite


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I concur with what has already been said...sounds like carry-lites. They don't look that bad but the foot base/stake system is a pain in the a$$ unless you have perfect ground to stick them to. If your hunting late season or in the spring when the ground is frozen the stakes will bend. Plus they take a lot longer to put out.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

No, they are not Carry-lites. I have looked into the price of these and they are much much cheaper than Carry-lites...

As well the metal stake that it has is not a little stake...It is roughly 1/4" heavy duty stake. I could not bend it if I tried.

I actually bought one and bought some 100% acrylic paint. The paint has dried now and it took to it very well...It looks like a little paint job and I now have some FB Snows!


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Could you post a pic of this decoy?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Sure, but the one I have already has white acrylic paint smeared on it...I am planning on buying a few more of these soon, so I will post pics of them then...


----------

